# Arbor Press Ratchet Handle



## bmw rider (Mar 5, 2013)

I have read many postings here and in other places that suggest modifying your arbor press to accept a 3/4" drive ratchet handle. I looked at doing that, but hadn't done so yet since I don't have a 3/'4 ratchet and a decent one is pricey new and I couldn't come up with a used one readily. Then I came upon something in my tools that would work perfectly. It's a Ridgid pipe threading ratchet that I inherited but seldom use. I pulled the press shaft out and just milled the 2" octagon onto the end to accept the ratchet. Over to the lathe for a quick chamfering of the end and a groove to catch the retainer ring in the ratchet and it's ready to go. The ratchet is un-changed and could easily be used for its intended purpose on the rare occasion that I might need it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 5, 2013)

that is some good thinking there.
 i always wanted to make a heavy duty electric motorized arbor press or air motor powered unit...hasn't panned out:thinking:


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2013)

That seems odd to me. My Rigid doesn't use a hex drive, and I haven't seen one that does. Mine has die holders(heads) that are shaped more like cog pulleys, with slight flanges on the ends equal in diameter to the major diameter of the cogs.

That's a great idea!


----------



## bmw rider (Mar 5, 2013)

I know the type you are thinking of. Mine is an octagon (not a hex), the dies have four drive lugs that fit the ratchet head. Looking at Ridgid's web page, its listed as the 11-R style.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2013)

Yours must be the larger capacity set then. Those are built differently than mine. Yep, 8 sides, I didn't look that closely at your picture.


----------

